# Grande gol di Ibra: Nantes Psg 4 Febbraio 2014. Video



## admin (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gran gol (tanto per cambiare) di Zlatan Ibrahimovic nel corso di Nantes - Psg, partita di Coppa di Lega francese che si sta disputando in questi minuti.

Video della prodezza di Ibra qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Marilson (4 Febbraio 2014)

vale ogni euro del suo stipendio, c'è veramente poco da fare. E' il giocatore totale che tutti dovrebbero desiderare di avere nella propria squadra. Immenso


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Grande grandissimo Ibra, ma il portiere


----------



## Marilson (4 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Febbraio 2014)

Con il piede "debole".
Imbarazzante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Febbraio 2014)

Essere superiore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Strapotere fisico abbinato a tecnica eccelsa. Perfetto.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Strapotere fisico abbinato a tecnica eccelsa. Perfetto.



Venduto per mitra balo e pazzo! Affarone insomma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Venduto per mitra balo e pazzo! Affarone insomma


Matri fa salire la squadra.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Matri fa salire la squadra.



Più che la squadra direi la carogna.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sei hai Ibra e lo vendi sei da rinchiudere.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2014)

ma hanno dato il Pallone D'Oro a Cristina senza che abbia vinto nulla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2014)

quì si vede meglio

ne ha fatti una trentina di gol impossibili


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sei hai Ibra e lo vendi sei da rinchiudere.


Non solo lo vendi ma lo tiri proprio appresso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Matri fa salire la squadra.



matri da profondità all'azione, cosa che ibra non sa fare


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Febbraio 2014)

Imbarazzante.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

per quanto riguarda il gol solo averlo pensato è una roba incredibile, sembra un tiro fatto giocando a fifa quando tieni premuto il tasto per tirare subito..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per quanto riguarda il gol solo averlo pensato è una roba incredibile, sembra un tiro fatto giocando a fifa quando tieni premuto il tasto per tirare subito..


"I miei gol? Neanche sui videogiochi puoi farli"


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> "I miei gol? Neanche sui videogiochi puoi farli"



lo ha detto davvero?  comunque a fifa un gol cosi mai viene, quindi mi sa che ha ragione..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non solo lo vendi ma lo tiri proprio appresso.



ci può anche stare la vendita di Ibra, ma non a 20 milioni in più a un club ricco come il PSG...dove sicuri 40 li prendevi facili


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2014)

Lo stipendio di ibra lo pagavi caro.. ma almeno ti assicuravi i 30 milion terzo posto cl + qualificazione ottavi in tutto 50...

Vendevi thiago silva a 42 e Bohn spedivi gli altri cessi in blocco su marte..

Con ibra lottavi per lo scudetto ed ovviamente cl...

Invece ora siamo una squadra imbarazzante e senza introiti cl siamo comunque nella melma..

Galliani vattene


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Febbraio 2014)

questo sara' sempre un campione , in tutto e per tutto.

lo abbiamo mandato via noi e il suo ingaggio veniva abbondantemente pagato sia da quello che vincevi sia dai cessi che abbiamo messo al suo posto...bingo compreso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo stipendio di ibra lo pagavi caro.. ma almeno ti assicuravi i 30 milion terzo posto cl + qualificazione ottavi in tutto 50...
> 
> Vendevi thiago silva a 42 e Bohn spedivi gli altri cessi in blocco su marte..
> 
> ...



si è data poca importanza a quello che era ibra per noi..


----------



## Jaqen (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ho visto la partita qua in Francia con dei francesi...... tutti, ma dico tutti, adorano re Ibra


----------



## Jaqen (5 Febbraio 2014)

Poi, secondo me, è il giocatore più forte della storia, una macchina perfetta. Ovviamente è solo una mia opinione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Poi, secondo me, è il giocatore più forte della storia, una macchina perfetta. Ovviamente è solo una mia opinione



Non sono l'unico a pensarlo allora

Quando guardo Ibra vedo l'atleta perfetto, combinazione perfetta di potenza ed eleganza, un cyborg indistruttibile

Sarà un colpo al cuore vederlo quando sarà in fase calante (sempre se dovesse averla )


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (5 Febbraio 2014)

Se penso che noi siamo stati l'unica squadra a cui Ibra si è veramente affezionato e che siamo stati noi a cederlo, mi viene da bestemmiare tutti i santi. Lui non avrebbe mai chiesto la cessione. Tutt'oggi tornerebbe a piedi al Milan, ma non lo meritiamo affatto..l'abbiamo venduto alla prima offerta.

Grazie di tutto Zlatan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non sono l'unico a pensarlo allora
> 
> Quando guardo Ibra vedo l'atleta perfetto, combinazione perfetta di potenza ed eleganza, un cyborg indistruttibile
> 
> Sarà un colpo al cuore vederlo quando sarà in fase calante (sempre se dovesse averla )



senza polemica...posso sapere il motivo di Ibra miglior giocatore della Storia?
per l'ultima frase tranquillo, ha sempre detto che smetterà al Top...come ha fatto Zidane


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> senza polemica...posso sapere il motivo di Ibra miglior giocatore della Storia?
> per l'ultima frase tranquillo, ha sempre detto che smetterà al Top...come ha fatto Zidane



Più o meno l'ho detto, perché atleticamente è tutto ciò che vorresti in un calciatore, con i piedi fa qualunque cosa gli giri per la testa e 9 su 10 gli riesce, non ha un difetto, dove lo metti lo metti può essere determinante, è un Professionista serio, un giocatore totale

Cioè ti rendi conto che avere Ibra ti trasforma due pipponi come Nocerino e Boateng?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Più o meno l'ho detto, perché atleticamente è tutto ciò che vorresti in un calciatore, con i piedi fa qualunque cosa gli giri per la testa e 9 su 10 gli riesce, non ha un difetto, dove lo metti lo metti può essere determinante, è un Professionista serio, un giocatore totale
> 
> Cioè ti rendi conto che avere Ibra ti trasforma due pipponi come Nocerino e Boateng?



tutto vero...peccato per la media nella fase finale in Champions...quella di un terzino
quoto anche sull'ultima parte xD pure Cruz ha trasformato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Quando vendi i giocatori importanti significa che hai chiuso col grande calcio. Perché è un circolo vizioso: hai una perdita di bilancio ---> per risanare il bilancio vendi i migliori ----> la squadra si indebolisce ----> peggiori i piazzamenti in campionato e Champions -----> nuova perdita di bilancio ----> vendi altri giocatori importanti per risanare. Questa è la situazione cui siamo arrivati grazie al genio in società.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quando vendi i giocatori importanti significa che hai chiuso col grande calcio. Perché è un circolo vizioso: hai una perdita di bilancio ---> per risanare il bilancio vendi i migliori ----> la squadra si indebolisce ----> peggiori i piazzamenti in campionato e Champions -----> nuova perdita di bilancio ----> vendi altri giocatori importanti per risanare. Questa è la situazione cui siamo arrivati *grazie al genio in società*.


Grazie al grand'uomo alla presidenza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grazie al grand'uomo alla presidenza.


Anche. C'è un concorso di colpa. Io penso che entrambi siano responsabili. Non esiste amministratore delegato che non commetta errori. Il problema è che qui l'amministratore delegato (geometra, ci tengo a precisarlo, sebbene io sia uno di quelli che pensano che non sia una laurea a fare la differenza, ma in materie così delicate penso serva) fa l'amministratore del bilancio, il direttore sportivo, il responsabile della comunicazione. A questa situazione ci siamo arrivati soprattutto perché un incapace sta gestendo il Milan dal punto di vista economico, dal punto di vista sportivo e da tutti gli altri punti di vista. Quando hanno ripartito le responsabilità tra Barbara e Galliani, si è detto che Barbara ora si occuperà del merchandising (che poi una delle poche cose buone che ha fatto Galliani era proprio il merchandising, forse. Soltanto non ho capito perché noi siamo l'unica società al mondo che lascia i diritti di immagine interamente nelle mani dei giocatori) e Galliani del lato sportivo. Errore! Il lato sportivo deve essere gestito dal direttore sportivo insieme all'allenatore. Invece in questo modo Galliani continuerà a mettere le sue manacce nel mercato, come abbiamo visto a gennaio quando sono arrivati (ancora) solo parametri zero e quando non è riuscito a vendere neanche uno dei giocatori che andavano venduti.

Ibra andava tenuto, come andava tenuto Thiago visto che erano gli unici due top player che avevamo. Se ti tieni i giocatori bravi vinci e se vinci si rivalutano anche le pippe (come Nocerino che con Ibra sembrava Lampard e lo potevi rivendere a 18-20 milioni QUEL Nocerino). Così abbiamo venduto i pezzi pregiati, con la conseguenza che non vinceremo una mazza e ciò avrà ripercussioni sul valore di tutta la rosa. In termini assoluti, non c'è grossa differenza tra Marchisio e Montolivo, ma chiedetevi perché la Juventus venderà un panchinaro a 25-30 milioni (molto probabile) mentre Montolivo non se lo piglia nessuno. Semplicemente perchè la Juventus vince e tutta la rosa si rivaluta, compresi i panchinari.

La morale qual è: se vendi Ibra ti meriti di navigare nella melma. Ma dove pensava di andare Galliani con la cessione di Ibra e Thiago? Ma io me le ricordo ancora le parole senza vergogna di Galliani dopo l'acquisto di De Jong, secondo cui il gap con la Juve era colmato.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche. C'è un concorso di colpa. Io penso che entrambi siano responsabili. Non esiste amministratore delegato che non commetta errori. Il problema è che qui l'amministratore delegato (geometra, ci tengo a precisarlo, sebbene io sia uno di quelli che pensano che non sia una laurea a fare la differenza, ma in materie così delicate penso serva) fa l'amministratore del bilancio, il direttore sportivo, il responsabile della comunicazione. A questa situazione ci siamo arrivati soprattutto perché un incapace sta gestendo il Milan dal punto di vista economico, dal punto di vista sportivo e da tutti gli altri punti di vista. Quando hanno ripartito le responsabilità tra Barbara e Galliani, si è detto che Barbara ora si occuperà del merchandising (che poi una delle poche cose buone che ha fatto Galliani era proprio il merchandising, forse. Soltanto non ho capito perché noi siamo l'unica società al mondo che lascia i diritti di immagine interamente nelle mani dei giocatori) e Galliani del lato sportivo. Errore! Il lato sportivo deve essere gestito dal direttore sportivo insieme all'allenatore. Invece in questo modo Galliani continuerà a mettere le sue manacce nel mercato, come abbiamo visto a gennaio quando sono arrivati (ancora) solo parametri zero e quando non è riuscito a vendere neanche uno dei giocatori che andavano venduti.
> 
> Ibra andava tenuto, come andava tenuto Thiago visto che erano gli unici due top player che avevamo. Se ti tieni i giocatori bravi vinci e se vinci si rivalutano anche le pippe (come Nocerino che con Ibra sembrava Lampard e lo potevi rivendere a 18-20 milioni QUEL Nocerino). Così abbiamo venduto i pezzi pregiati, con la conseguenza che non vinceremo una mazza e ciò avrà ripercussioni sul valore di tutta la rosa. In termini assoluti, non c'è grossa differenza tra Marchisio e Montolivo, ma chiedetevi perché la Juventus venderà un panchinaro a 25-30 milioni (molto probabile) mentre Montolivo non se lo piglia nessuno. Semplicemente perchè la Juventus vince e tutta la rosa si rivaluta, compresi i panchinari.
> 
> La morale qual è: se vendi Ibra ti meriti di navigare nella melma. Ma dove pensava di andare Galliani con la cessione di Ibra e Thiago? Ma io me le ricordo ancora le parole senza vergogna di Galliani dopo l'acquisto di De Jong, secondo cui il gap con la Juve era colmato.



Il problema e' semplice: doveva ripianare il bilancio e chiuderlo. C'era un solo modo, dato che la famuglia Berlusconi aveva deciso di non metterci piu' un euro: cedere quei 2, non si poteva fare altrio, altrimenti avrebbero avuto difficolta' ad iscriversi al campionato. L'input e' stato dato dalla proprieta'. E' facile da capire, che poi l'inetto geometra sia il fautore dei -70 mln di disavanzo, e' altrettanto vero. Quindi vi pongo sta domanda: quale poteva essere la maniera alternativa per ripianare il bilancio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche. C'è un concorso di colpa. Io penso che entrambi siano responsabili. Non esiste amministratore delegato che non commetta errori. Il problema è che qui l'amministratore delegato (geometra, ci tengo a precisarlo, sebbene io sia uno di quelli che pensano che non sia una laurea a fare la differenza, ma in materie così delicate penso serva) fa l'amministratore del bilancio, il direttore sportivo, il responsabile della comunicazione. A questa situazione ci siamo arrivati soprattutto perché un incapace sta gestendo il Milan dal punto di vista economico, dal punto di vista sportivo e da tutti gli altri punti di vista. Quando hanno ripartito le responsabilità tra Barbara e Galliani, si è detto che Barbara ora si occuperà del merchandising (che poi una delle poche cose buone che ha fatto Galliani era proprio il merchandising, forse. Soltanto non ho capito perché noi siamo l'unica società al mondo che lascia i diritti di immagine interamente nelle mani dei giocatori) e Galliani del lato sportivo. Errore! Il lato sportivo deve essere gestito dal direttore sportivo insieme all'allenatore. Invece in questo modo Galliani continuerà a mettere le sue manacce nel mercato, come abbiamo visto a gennaio quando sono arrivati (ancora) solo parametri zero e quando non è riuscito a vendere neanche uno dei giocatori che andavano venduti.
> 
> Ibra andava tenuto, come andava tenuto Thiago visto che erano gli unici due top player che avevamo. Se ti tieni i giocatori bravi vinci e se vinci si rivalutano anche le pippe (come Nocerino che con Ibra sembrava Lampard e lo potevi rivendere a 18-20 milioni QUEL Nocerino). Così abbiamo venduto i pezzi pregiati, con la conseguenza che non vinceremo una mazza e ciò avrà ripercussioni sul valore di tutta la rosa. In termini assoluti, non c'è grossa differenza tra Marchisio e Montolivo, ma chiedetevi perché la Juventus venderà un panchinaro a 25-30 milioni (molto probabile) mentre Montolivo non se lo piglia nessuno. Semplicemente perchè la Juventus vince e tutta la rosa si rivaluta, compresi i panchinari.
> 
> La morale qual è: se vendi Ibra ti meriti di navigare nella melma. Ma dove pensava di andare Galliani con la cessione di Ibra e Thiago? Ma io me le ricordo ancora le parole senza vergogna di Galliani dopo l'acquisto di De Jong, secondo cui il gap con la Juve era colmato.


Non ho dubbi, tuttavia questa situazione si è creata a causa del grande capo, Galliani è costretto a fare mercato, ogni anno, con zero euro ed è costretto a tenere a posto i conti della società senza iniezione di capitali ma autofinanziandosi, il che ha portato alle cessioni di Ibra e Silva. Se Berlusconi investisse e facendolo garantisse la volontà di restare ad alti livelli, Silva e Ibra non l'avrebbero mai venduti, pur gravando sul bilancio ma il diktat presidenziale dev'essere stato qualcosa del tipo: "Tienimi a posto il bilancio della squadra, non m'interessa altro".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema e' semplice: doveva ripianare il bilancio e chiuderlo. C'era un solo modo, dato che la famuglia Berlusconi aveva deciso di non metterci piu' un euro: cedere quei 2, non si poteva fare altrio, altrimenti avrebbero avuto difficolta' ad iscriversi al campionato. L'input e' stato dato dalla proprieta'. E' facile da capire, che poi l'inetto geometra sia il fautore dei -70 mln di disavanzo, e' altrettanto vero. Quindi vi pongo sta domanda: quale poteva essere la maniera alternativa per ripianare il bilancio?


Innazitutto stigmatizzo il comportamento di Galliani perché quando sei in una situazione come questa dovresti essere più pacato, responsabile e meno altezzoso nelle dichiarazioni e nei comportamenti. Ma avete mai visto un Sabatini o un Marotta andare in tv e fare il fenomeno alla Galliani che si crede di essere Dio sceso in terra, secondo solo al padrone onnisciente Berlusconi? 
Poi sapendo che l'hai fatta grossa rinnovando a Robinho fino al 2016 quando il brasiliano aveva già dato nella scorsa stagione limpidi segnali di apatia non ti puoi presentare davanti alle telecamere e dare ironicamente la colpa alle signore che non vogliono schiodarsi da Milano, perché il tifoso oltre a dover sopportare da diversi anni la tua incapacità non può pure accettare simili prese in giro. Che la finisca: basso profilo, fai meno il fenomeno, mettici la faccia anche quando perdi e ti becchi pure le critiche. Invece con Galliani un giornalista deve pure stare attento alle domande non solo che fa a lui (ricordiamoci il cazziatone ad Alciato), ma persino alle domande che fa ai tesserati (mi riferisco alla domanda della giornalista del TG1 che ricordò a Balotelli che Berlusconi l'aveva definito mela marcia e ci fu la reazione totalmente fuori luogo del gobbo di Monza). 

Una persona sana di mente (non chiedo l'intelligenza, visto che l'antennaro brianzolo non ne è dotato) avrebbe capito che, siccome la famiglia Berlusconi non ci avrebbe messo più un euro, vendere nel 2007 certi giocatori bolliti (alcuni solo dal punto di vista mentale, come Seedorf e Pirlo; altri dal punto di vista fisico) era l'unica soluzione possibile. Il perpetrare poi della politica degli alti ingaggi offerti a nuovi giocatori ormai sul viale del tramonto (mi riferisco a operazioni illogiche come Emerson e Zambrotta) e gli stravizi concessi a quelli che già c'erano (perché offrire in quel momento 7 milioni netti a stagione a Pirlo e 5.5 a Seedorf per me significa straviziare i giocatori) ha trasformato il Milan in una clinica geriatrica dove presenze inquietanti come Tognaccini e gli altri della banda Allegri hanno fatto il resto. 
Il circolo vizioso ormai innestato da Galliani era difficile da interrompere al momento della cessione di Ibra e Thiago, ma potevi provarci. Troppo facile ripianare vendendo i due migliori giocatori della rosa: innanzitutto provi a vendere Nocerino e Boateng che l'anno dello scudetto insieme valevano poco meno di 40 milioni (15 milioni Nocerino e 22-23 milioni Boateng li facevi). Dovevi cercare di risparmiare su tutto quello che potevi prima di mettere sul mercato quei due, visto la mediocrità della rosa restante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho dubbi, tuttavia questa situazione si è creata a causa del grande capo, Galliani è costretto a fare mercato, ogni anno, con zero euro ed è costretto a tenere a posto i conti della società senza iniezione di capitali ma autofinanziandosi, il che ha portato alle cessioni di Ibra e Silva. Se Berlusconi investisse e facendolo garantisse la volontà di restare ad alti livelli, Silva e Ibra non l'avrebbero mai venduti, pur gravando sul bilancio ma il diktat presidenziale dev'essere stato qualcosa del tipo: "Tienimi a posto il bilancio della squadra, non m'interessa altro".


Forse voi non ve lo ricordate, ma a una situazione simile ci eravamo già arrivati sempre con Galliani al timone della barca che affondava. Sotto la sua "gestione" dopo uno scudetto miracoloso sono arrivati due piazzamenti ridicoli per due anni consecutivi con una squadra dal valore mediocre (mai lontanamente paragonabile al Milan di oggi che definisco indegno)... anche gli anni precedenti furono anni in cui venne adottata una politica "curiosa" e cervellotica da parte del brianzolo: dopo l'acquisto di mezzo Ajax a parametro zero e una stagione deludente, via tutti, ha resettato completamente la squadra (Davids, l'unico buono lo impacchettò alla Juventus dopo che Bucci a Perugia ci spaccò il giocatore olandese). Due stagioni davvero mediocri, poi uno scudetto miracoloso vinto con Zaccheroni grazie al suicidio della Lazio nella stagione post mondiale che è sempre abbastanza strana.
Poi altre due stagioni deludenti con piazzamenti oltre il decimo posto... poi la rinascita che è avvenuta grazie alla grana (tanta) messa a disposizione del siòr Galliani.
Io non credo che il discorso sia stato: "Mettimi il bilancio a posto, non mi interessa altro". Io credo che il discorso sia stato: "Tienimi il bilancio a posto, mantenendo alta la competitività". Ragazzi, la Juventus che fino all'anno scorso fatturava meno di noi e il Napoli che fattura la metà di noi si permettono campagne acquisti ben diverse dalle nostre e le regole del FPF sono valide sia per noi che per loro. Quindi chiedo: perché loro che fatturano o quanto noi o meno di noi possono spendere cifre sul mercato molto superiori alle nostre? Le risposte possibili sono due:
1) pessima gestione delle risorse economiche;
2) qualcosa ci sfugge, nel senso che ciò che fattura il Milan viene "girato" con dei magheggi per coprire le perdite di Fininvest indebitata fin sopra i capelli. 
Non ci sono altre risposte alle domande: ma se fosse la seconda ipotesi non potremmo mai saperlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Innazitutto stigmatizzo il comportamento di Galliani perché quando sei in una situazione come questa dovresti essere più pacato, responsabile e meno altezzoso nelle dichiarazioni e nei comportamenti. Ma avete mai visto un Sabatini o un Marotta andare in tv e fare il fenomeno alla Galliani che si crede di essere Dio sceso in terra, secondo solo al padrone onnisciente Berlusconi?
> Poi sapendo che l'hai fatta grossa rinnovando a Robinho fino al 2016 quando il brasiliano aveva già dato nella scorsa stagione limpidi segnali di apatia non ti puoi presentare davanti alle telecamere e dare ironicamente la colpa alle signore che non vogliono schiodarsi da Milano, perché il tifoso oltre a dover sopportare da diversi anni la tua incapacità non può pure accettare simili prese in giro. Che la finisca: basso profilo, fai meno il fenomeno, mettici la faccia anche quando perdi e ti becchi pure le critiche. Invece con Galliani un giornalista deve pure stare attento alle domande non solo che fa a lui (ricordiamoci il cazziatone ad Alciato), ma persino alle domande che fa ai tesserati (mi riferisco alla domanda della giornalista del TG1 che ricordò a Balotelli che Berlusconi l'aveva definito mela marcia e ci fu la reazione totalmente fuori luogo del gobbo di Monza).
> 
> Una persona sana di mente (non chiedo l'intelligenza, visto che l'antennaro brianzolo non ne è dotato) avrebbe capito che, siccome la famiglia Berlusconi non ci avrebbe messo più un euro, vendere nel 2007 certi giocatori bolliti (alcuni solo dal punto di vista mentale, come Seedorf e Pirlo; altri dal punto di vista fisico) era l'unica soluzione possibile. Il perpetrare poi della politica degli alti ingaggi offerti a nuovi giocatori ormai sul viale del tramonto (mi riferisco a operazioni illogiche come Emerson e Zambrotta) e gli stravizi concessi a quelli che già c'erano (perché offrire in quel momento 7 milioni netti a stagione a Pirlo e 5.5 a Seedorf per me significa straviziare i giocatori) ha trasformato il Milan in una clinica geriatrica dove presenze inquietanti come Tognaccini e gli altri della banda Allegri hanno fatto il resto.
> Il circolo vizioso ormai innestato da Galliani era difficile da interrompere al momento della cessione di Ibra e Thiago, ma potevi provarci. Troppo facile ripianare vendendo i due migliori giocatori della rosa: innanzitutto provi a vendere Nocerino e Boateng che l'anno dello scudetto insieme valevano poco meno di 40 milioni (15 milioni Nocerino e 22-23 milioni Boateng li facevi). Dovevi cercare di risparmiare su tutto quello che potevi prima di mettere sul mercato quei due, visto la mediocrità della rosa restante.



con Noce e Boa potevi ripianare meta' delle partite, aggiungici che Ibra e Thiago beccavano oltre 35 mln lordi di stipendio. Non potevamo piu' permetterceli, mi pare ovvio. La doppia-cessione era inevitabile. Il problema e' come si e' arrivati ad una situazione simile ed il fatto di aver trasformato il Milan in una societa' media, che non vedra' la luce per lustri e lustri. Comunque torniamo in the topic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Forse voi non ve lo ricordate, ma a una situazione simile ci eravamo già arrivati sempre con Galliani al timone della barca che affondava. Sotto la sua "gestione" dopo uno scudetto miracoloso sono arrivati due piazzamenti ridicoli per due anni consecutivi con una squadra dal valore mediocre (mai lontanamente paragonabile al Milan di oggi che definisco indegno)... anche gli anni precedenti furono anni in cui venne adottata una politica "curiosa" e cervellotica da parte del brianzolo: dopo l'acquisto di mezzo Ajax a parametro zero e una stagione deludente, via tutti, ha resettato completamente la squadra (Davids, l'unico buono lo impacchettò alla Juventus dopo che Bucci a Perugia ci spaccò il giocatore olandese). Due stagioni davvero mediocri, poi uno scudetto miracoloso vinto con Zaccheroni grazie al suicidio della Lazio nella stagione post mondiale che è sempre abbastanza strana.
> Poi altre due stagioni deludenti con piazzamenti oltre il decimo posto... poi la rinascita che è avvenuta grazie alla grana (tanta) messa a disposizione del siòr Galliani.
> Io non credo che il discorso sia stato: "Mettimi il bilancio a posto, non mi interessa altro". Io credo che il discorso sia stato: "Tienimi il bilancio a posto, mantenendo alta la competitività". Ragazzi, la Juventus che fino all'anno scorso fatturava meno di noi e il Napoli che fattura la metà di noi si permettono campagne acquisti ben diverse dalle nostre e le regole del FPF sono valide sia per noi che per loro. Quindi chiedo: perché loro che fatturano o quanto noi o meno di noi possono spendere cifre sul mercato molto superiori alle nostre? Le risposte possibili sono due:
> 1) pessima gestione delle risorse economiche;
> ...


Il Milan per quanto sia stato disastroso alla fine degli anni '90 è sempre stato un Milan che investiva tanto, con voglia, fame, perché voglia e fame c'è sempre stata da parte del presidente, lascia perdere che i risultati non sono arrivati ma c'era interessa, anzi, proprio perché c'era interesse hai ragione a dire che Galliani di fine anni '90 fu un qualcosa di disastroso. La situazione di oggi è diversa perché non c'è interessa da parte del presidente, mancano gli investimenti, anche quelli minimi e quindi non si può fare nulla, c'è l'immobilismo più totale, in questo Galliani non ha colpe, ok, sono d'accordo che ad esempio a livello contrattuale la gestione Galliani continui ad essere disastrosa ma tutti i dirigenti del mondo fanno errori coi soldi, figurati Galliani senza che può fare. In quest'epoca, in questo Milan le colpe del pelado sono relative, per quanto riguarda il discorso fatturato ti sei fuorviato da solo perché il fatturato non equivale ai soldi disponibili sul mercato, tutti i soldi che entrano in società non vanno a finire nelle disponibilità del mercato, noi fatturiamo più del Napoli e Juventus ma Napoli e Juventus hanno maggiore liquidità da investire sul mercato, liquidità, che ripeto, non deriva dal fatturato. 
Il Milan, a livello economico e di bilancio, credo(non m'azzardo a fare altro dal credere)sia sanissimo, il problema è che è malato, malato terminale a livello sportivo e Galliani ha tante colpe, sia chiaro ma non potrà mai fare niente di buono, neanche se si impegnasse, dal momento che manca la presenza convinta del presidente. Guarda la Juventus, sono vincenti, prima che nella rosa, nella società, c'è unità d'intenti, si guarda insieme nella stessa direzione con l'allenatore, al Milan no, il presidente se ne stra frega, Galliani fa soltanto danni, Barbara vorrebbe emergere, la rosa è di una pochezza imbarazzante e la società tutta è allo sbando.


----------

